# HD 7970 mit 1100MHz von Powercolor



## M4xw0lf (27. März 2012)

Hallo Forumianer,

Powercolor hat die finalen Spezifikationen für seine HD7970 Vortex II veröffentlicht, die bereits im Januar gesichtet worden war; ein Erscheinungstermin ist dagegen noch nicht bekannt.
Die Karte wird demnach mit einem auf 1100 MHz erhöhten GPU-Takt (+19%) und einem Ram-Takt von 2850 MHz (+3,6%) erscheinen.
Die sehr konservative Ram-Taktung könnte hierbei schon einen Stolperstein darstellen, um die 19% höhere Rechenleistung der GPU in Mehrleistung umzusetzen - hier müsste der geneigte Käufer selbst Hand anlegen.
"Spannend" bleibt dabei noch die Frage nach der nötigen GPU-Voltage und daraus resultierend der Leistungsaufnahme und Temperaturentwicklung bei der neuen 7970 Vortex II. Vortex-Kühler wurden bereits auf mehreren Powercolor-Karten verbaut und schneiden dabei in Tests gut, aber nicht überragend ab, vor allem was die Lautstärke angeht (siehe zb: http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...50-vortex-pcs/4/#abschnitt_sonstige_messungen)
Auch der Preis ist noch unbekannt, aufgrund der Spezifikationen darf man aber sicher einen high-end Preis jenseits der 500€ erwarten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Finale Spezifikationen zur PowerColor HD 7970 Vortex II - ComputerBase

[


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. März 2012)

Sehr schöne Karte 

Nur geile Karten in letzter Zeit  Vortex II, Lightning etc.


----------



## belle (27. März 2012)

Ja, das aufgeräumte PCB gefällt mir, alles schön symmetrisch.


----------



## Pumpi (27. März 2012)

2x8 Pin, wir kommen der Sache schon näher


----------



## Tiz92 (27. März 2012)

Sehr toll, denke aber dass der Speicher nicht limitiert, da auch bei OC die 7970 noch genügend Bandbreite verfügt.


----------



## Jan565 (27. März 2012)

Schöne Karte, aber leider zu einem noch schöneren Preis... 

Ich bin mal gespannt wann die ersten GTX680 OC versionen kommen um dann mit der 7970 OC zu Konkurrieren.


----------



## ReaCT (27. März 2012)

belle schrieb:


> Ja, das aufgeräumte PCB gefällt mir, alles schön symmetrisch.


 Kaufgrund für Mister Monk


----------



## derP4computer (27. März 2012)

Ist einfach eine sehr schöne Karte!


----------



## DaStash (27. März 2012)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Schöne Karte, aber leider zu einem noch schöneren Preis...
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt wann die ersten GTX680 OC versionen kommen um dann mit der 7970 OC zu Konkurrieren.


Was ist eigentlich bei den OC Varianten mit dem nicht ausschaltbarem Turbo?

MfG


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. März 2012)

Die Vortex II würd ich glatt für ne Devil halten.


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. März 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Die Vortex II würd ich glatt für ne Devil halten.


 

Die Devil schaut da aber meiner Meinung nach besser aus ^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. März 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Die Devil schaut da aber meiner Meinung nach besser aus ^^


 
Da sind wir uns einer Meinung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. März 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> "Spannend" bleibt dabei noch die Frage nach der nötigen GPU-Voltage und daraus resultierend der Leistungsaufnahme und Temperaturentwicklung bei der neuen 7970 Vortex II.


 
Ist zugegeben auch das (einzige), was mich daran interessieren würde - nebenbei hübsches Wortspiel


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. März 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ist zugegeben auch das (einzige), was mich daran interessieren würde - nebenbei hübsches Wortspiel



Seh ich auch so, und danke


----------



## Woiferl94 (27. März 2012)

Sehr schöne Karte


----------



## Rizoma (27. März 2012)

nettes Spielzeug  nur leider wird sie recht stark an der Dose nuckeln


----------



## Westcoast (27. März 2012)

ich finde die karte auch sehr schön. in sachen kühlung macht powercolor seit langem vieles richtig. 
bin mit meiner powercolor 7950 PCS+ allerdings sehr zufrieden, die wird auch einige zeit ihre arbeit verrichten.


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. März 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> ich finde die karte auch sehr schön. in sachen kühlung macht powercolor seit langem vieles richtig.
> bin mit meiner powercolor 7950 PCS+ allerdings sehr zufrieden, die wird auch einige zeit ihre arbeit verrichten.


 
Die HD7000er PCS-Modelle haben sich jetzt schon einen viel besseren Ruf verdient als alle Vorgängergenerationen. Die waren ja oft im idle schon 2 sone laut und haben dann unter Last halt nicht mehr weiter aufgedreht - jetzt sind sie im idle richtig leise und unter Last angenehm.


----------



## Westcoast (28. März 2012)

das mit der lautstärke ist so eine sache, wie man es genau definiert. finde die pcs kühler recht leise, auch im idle. hatte auch eine powercolor 5870 PCS.


----------



## Bl4d3runn3r (28. März 2012)

Auf den Bildern mit dem montiertem Kühler ist komischerweise nur ein Crossfire Connector zu sehen, auf den Bildern von dem PCB sind allerdings 2 zu sehen...


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. März 2012)

mangaman schrieb:


> Auf den Bildern mit dem montiertem Kühler ist komischerweise nur ein Crossfire Connector zu sehen, auf den Bildern von dem PCB sind allerdings 2 zu sehen...


 
Richtig, die Bilder stammen offenbar einmal von der fertigen Karte und einmal von früheren Vorserien-Varianten.
Oder am Ende sind die ersten beiden Bilder überhaupt keine 7970er - kommt es noch jemandem so vor, dass da nur 2x6-Pin Stecker drauf sind?
Und nur ein CF-Anschluss... spricht alles eher für eine 78x0. Das PCB wirkt auch etwas kürzer als bei Bild 3 und 4.


----------



## PaTHoS (28. März 2012)

jaaa,

und nach einem Jahr gibt es dann schöne Artefakte und BSOD weil der OEM unselektierte GPUs per Bios übertaktet - Suuuuper. 

Powercolor 5850 PCS+ nach 13 Monaten Elektronikschrott.  Dank Alternate gab es nach 4 Wochen Ersatz - der ging an eBay.

Ich würde da die Finger von lassen. Vom OEM übertaktete Karten haben für mich ihren Charme verloren.


----------



## Baer.nap (28. März 2012)

PaTHoS schrieb:


> jaaa,
> 
> und nach einem Jahr gibt es dann schöne Artefakte und BSOD weil der OEM unselektierte GPUs per Bios übertaktet - Suuuuper.
> 
> ...



Kann dir bei jeder karte/hersteller passieren
hab sogar noch ne 5850pcs+ hier die geht auch noch "auch wenn ich sie nicht mehr oft benutze"


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. März 2012)

Da hat man dann immerhin Garantie drauf, wesentlich besser als wenn du eine Standardkarte selbst zugrunde richtest


----------



## melz (29. März 2012)

Das ist ein Karte nach meinem Geschmack, mal sehen was die kosten soll.


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. März 2012)

Vüüül


----------

